# Couple of new ones to look at.--Sheaths Added



## sharpeblades (Aug 15, 2009)

Here are a couple of new ones ime finishing up.Thought you might like to peek at them .Hope you injoy the pictures


----------



## PWalls (Aug 15, 2009)

Those are sure pretty Raleigh. It is amazing to me how I can see them in progress and then see what you turn them into. The finished goods is beautiful.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 15, 2009)

Those are beautiful Raleigh.  What is the butt made of on the red/black one?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2009)

Classic!!!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 15, 2009)

*Couple of new knives to look at-Sheaths added*

Thanks Guys ;The butt on the red and black spacer one is a slice of a nut from Austrlia.I will take some better pictures tomorrow along with there sheaths. These didnt turn out very good, i waited till the light was fadeing.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 15, 2009)

be over tomorrow to see them...looks like they turned out darn nice


----------



## PWalls (Aug 15, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> be over tomorrow to see them...looks like the turned out darn nice



Raleigh, do you wipe his paw marks off before you ship them out?


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 15, 2009)

Beautiful work RT   , scott


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 15, 2009)

*new Knives*

Razor Thank You ; Pwalls you have to he "SLOBERS"


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 15, 2009)

PWalls said:


> Raleigh, do you wipe his paw marks off before you ship them out?




Paw marks

I am one of pappys braintrust


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 15, 2009)

slobbering is mandatory when you have these in your grasp!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 15, 2009)

*Slobbering*

I make Gaswamp get a towel at the shop door before he come in.


----------



## germag (Aug 15, 2009)

Those are beautiful, RT.  I particularly like the one with the red spacers.


----------



## OconeeDan (Aug 16, 2009)

Those look great Raleigh, the handles are whitetail antler?
Dan


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow Raleigh! Absolutely beautiful. Really like the buttcap.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 16, 2009)

*New Knives*

Roswell Bowhunter :You should have a pckage in the mail in a week or so


----------



## dmedd (Aug 16, 2009)

Those things turned out beautiful Raleigh.


----------



## marknga (Aug 16, 2009)

I can understand the need for a towel and a bib!
Beautiful RT! I don't know which one I like better, that crowned stag is pretty but the other one??? What a terrible choice that would have to be huh?
I love what you are doing on the top of the blade, I quess it would be called the "clip"? Sweet. 
And I love how you are working the spacer all the way up and into the guard. Just two beautiful knives. 
Congratulations to the new owners.


----------



## chewy32 (Aug 16, 2009)

Those are awesome would be worth alot of money but owuld never give them away. Like the design in the blades and the buffalo nickle


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Aug 16, 2009)

sharpeblades said:


> Roswell Bowhunter :You should have a pckage in the mail in a week or so



Wow, really???? I wasn't expecting anything for months. Man, now you got me all worked up. Can't wait to see.


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 16, 2009)

Well just got back from Sharpeblades...He had the towels and bib ready.  Quality, quality, pretty, and pretty knives.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 17, 2009)

*New Knives*

Thanks Guys for the kind words


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 17, 2009)

*Butt nut*

Thanks for the new pics Raleigh.  That nut looks like the one you did for dmedd.  Awesome work as always.


----------



## germag (Aug 17, 2009)

I really like the tooling on those sheaths, too....especially the one with the deer head. Very well done!


----------



## throwdown (Aug 18, 2009)

Raleigh my cousin is absolutely going to love that stag with the crown. You truely are an artist.


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 18, 2009)

*New Knives*

Wvdawg, Germag and Throwdown ; thank you guys


----------



## rifleroom (Aug 18, 2009)

lookin good Mr. T!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 18, 2009)

*New knives*

Rifleroom Thank You Sir . How are things down in Waycross??


----------



## Boot (Aug 19, 2009)

Every new post with pictures, makes me glad I placed an order for one of these works of art!


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 19, 2009)

*new knives*

Boot ;Thank You Sir


----------



## River Rambler (Sep 2, 2009)

My knife came in the mail today....what a beautiful piece. This guy is a true artisan and I recommend his work to anyone. I wasn't sure which one I'd end up with I love them both so either would have been great. However I was hoping it would be the red spaced blade with the chunkier handle and to my surprise it was! The highest quality and well worth the money. Thanks Raleigh!


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 2, 2009)

*New Knife*

Thank You Sir ; Ime going to fix me one to put on my mantle with my stone knives


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 2, 2009)

Beautiful knives, beautiful leatherworking.


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 2, 2009)

*Knives*

Thank You Mam


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 2, 2009)

always enjoy seeing what Raleigh puts out next!


----------



## worthknapping (Sep 3, 2009)

Great looking knives.  Did you get my PM about the maple wood?


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 28, 2009)

*Stag & damascus*

Thank You sir


----------



## germag (Sep 28, 2009)

sharpeblades said:


> Thank You sir



RT...just curious...is that my orange spacer knife in your avatar?


----------



## sharpeblades (Sep 29, 2009)

*Orange spacer knife in avatar*

Yes sir it is .I love that knife I made me one to put on the mantle and every body that sees them that is the frist one the reach for


----------



## germag (Sep 29, 2009)

I love that knife.


----------



## EON (Oct 13, 2009)

That Indian head nickel is a stroke of pure genious.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice steel.  I like the one on the calander.


----------

